# Rigid Kiddie pool for cichlids?



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Hello all! The title is self explanatory...could a kiddie pool, about 4 feet in diameter and 12 inches high, be used for any cichlids, and in particular any Africans? If this helps, the pool/pond will be heated, indoors, and possibly have lights.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

My dogs would love that in the house. They would view it as an endless water bowl with critters to try to catch.

Anyway, the problem I see is if someone or something falls on the edge you will have quite a bit of spillage to deal with. If you have something to protect the sides from collapsing from external pressure, I would say test it. I am sure we would like to see what your imagination can do with this.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

You could start with a kiddie pool when the fish are small but when they grow up they are going to want a full size pool in the backyard.


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

I think 12" high is way too shallow for Haps/Utaka/Peacocks. You could maybe get Mbuna to live happily in it, esp. if you go for smaller species. Just make sure you can cover it, as I believe they're jumpers.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

How are you planning on filtering the kiddie pool?


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Deeda said:


> How are you planning on filtering the kiddie pool?


Not quite sure yet...normally I use air driven filters (which, in this case, usually denotes large bottles filled with gravel and with an air line or two stuck in the bottom), but with a 'tank' that will likely have a high bioload (and which is a tad too shallow for a adequately sized bottle filter to work well) a different approach may be needed. Have any suggestions?

About the jumping...how high do most cichlids jump? Would a 4 inch distance from water line to top (I.E a 16" high pool with only 12 inches of water) stop most kamikaze cichlids?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can use the store bought round style filters in multiple amounts in order to provide sufficient filtration for your planned stocking list. The limiting factor would be the height of the uplift tube which is easily trimmed. Using a power-head to operate sponge filters is also an option.

Fish jumping out of the pool can be somewhat reduced by providing them with structures or plants to hide in but again this can vary depending on the species of cichlid being kept.

The traditional cheap plastic kiddie pools are really a temporary solution and I don't know how well it will hold up long term. They don't have a lot of sidewall support so there is always the chance of a leak or failure if you tend to lean on the sides. Catching any fish out of the pool will also be more difficult because they have more area to get away from the net. Water changes will be easier if you have a drain nearby.

Rubbermaid stock tanks are a sturdier long term choice for tub raising fish though they do cost more upfront but I don't see any that are as large as a kiddie pool.

What cichlids are you considering raising in tubs or a pool?


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

I was primarily considering one of the following:
- A small tang community with shelldwellers and a rockdweller
- Small mbuna (1-2 dwarf species?)
- Small VICTORIAN haps (don't mean to be rude, but I do not mean the Malawi haps...Haplochromis ruby green came to mind)
- Paradise fish colony (if I decide not to go with cichlids)

Possible options (there are potential issues to these, need opinions)
- Peacock colony, but I have been told that they would not appreciate the shallow water depth (your thoughts?)
- Tropheus colony, but I am worried that the shallow water depth may make them dangerously more capable of killing each other.
- Sandsifter species colony, such as xenotilapia (but jumping may be an issue)
- Cyps/ paracyps species tank (I'm worried that the lack of tank height may irritate a midwater genus like cyprichromis, and that cyps may be inclined to jump. Not sure if Paras have these problems)

Fish I know that I am not going with include:
- Cichlids larger than 6 inches (and perhaps significantly below that...between 4 and 6 inches is currently iffy)
- Soft water species (getting an adequate amount of softened water would be a problem)
- Cichlids that prefer plants (lighting a tank like this enough for plant growth would be expensive unless it was right next to a window)
- Featherfins (the shallow depth couldn't possibly be good for their fins)
- N. brichardi (more of a personal preference than anything else)
- Malawian haps

As for the pool...I was planning on replacing it once every 2-3 years.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Something a little deeper can be made with pond liner and bales of peat moss. Set foam insulation, the kind used under house siding, in four by eight foot sheets, on the floor to prevent heat loss. Make a wall with the peat bales and drape the liner over everything and put some rocks or cement patio stones to hold the liner edges down. If you do use the kiddie pool, make a stand for it. A friend used to salvage old picnic tables from the trash for this purpose.


----------



## fishinchip (Apr 16, 2014)

I have used used pond liners and 12 inch blocks in the past and stacked the blocks 3 high. Makes a great indoor tank if you have room, filter with sponges or a canister.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Peacocks top out at around 5-6" so I would say no way in a kitty pool. I think you could have some fun with the shellies though.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Demasoni1 said:


> Peacocks top out at around 5-6" so I would say no way in a kitty pool. I think you could have some fun with the shellies though.


Even a small kiddie pool is about four feet diameter and some can be several hundred gallons, bigger than most aquariums. No such thing as a kitty pool. You offended cats everywhere if they could go online. :wink: Are you thinking of a kitty dish or kitty bowl? http://www.etsy.com/listing/159698402/k ... =related-3


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I was talking about the depth (12 inches). In my experience peacocks as well as haps like a bit more depth. And I thought that with tons of floor space the op could do a very nice shell dweller setup.


----------

